# How to go down a hill



## meppwc

I have a John Deere STX38 garden tractor. (5-spd manual)
I have a question that involves proper usage when going down my hill which is on a 45 degree angle.

When I go down the hill I have the tractor in 1st gear and approach the hill slow
The tractor starts off going down the hill at a slow speed but then starts to increase speed alot

I have tried braking, clutching, but nothing slows the tractor down.

Am I doing something wrong or do I need something done with the brakes.

Note, this is my first tractor and I am new to all of this


----------



## pogobill

45 degrees is a pretty steep slope for a lawn tractor! Have you looked in your operators manual to see what the recommended limits are? 

One thing you could do, is what I do. I mow my steep bit by driving up the slope on a but of an angle. That takes a little of the steepness out of it... but not too much of an angle otherwise you risk a roll over. Another way might be to mow in reverse, backing up the hill and keeping your weight more towards the drive wheels so you can maintain traction and control. 

My slope is not very long, and not as steep as yours. Perhaps you need a Gravely or a regular mower that is self propelled if it is too much for your ride on.

Good luck and be careful, mowing a slope can get ugly real quick!


----------



## stickerpicker

meppwc said:


> I have a John Deere STX38 garden tractor. (5-spd manual)
> I have a question that involves proper usage when going down my hill which is on a 45 degree angle.
> 
> When I go down the hill I have the tractor in 1st gear and approach the hill slow
> The tractor starts off going down the hill at a slow speed but then starts to increase speed alot
> 
> I have tried braking, clutching, but nothing slows the tractor down.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or do I need something done with the brakes.
> 
> Note, this is my first tractor and I am new to all of this


What people need to be aware of is that - QUOTE: POSSOM MANN - the wheels with the least traction always take the lead . Example : when you were a kid and you slammed your bike pedals in reverse and the New Departure locked the brake, the rear wheel tried to pass you . 

When in your car or worse a pick up truck with a light rear end , the vehicle will do a 180° then continue in a straight line rear first if the rear wheels are locked long enough .

Ice, snow or mud and even a wash board dirt road :

This one is the part people just won't believe . When accelerating and the rear wheels spin they have less traction than the front wheels that aren't moving and the rear tends to come around . Yes, even on the wash board road if acceleration ceases the rear end quickly re - aligns itself with the front .

The same will happen with your tractor if you lock the rear wheels with the brake or they simply loose traction from being in a slow gear . *So, this wouldn't be too bad except for the transition from front in the lead to rear in the lead on a steep incline .* About half way through this maneuver is when the tractor rolls and all too often makes news headlines and the widow sells the tractor .

So what to do if the rear tractor wheels loose traction going down hill and there is any hint it may do the 180° maneuver . * JUMP*

Because of this phenomenon , the anti - lock brakes were developed .


----------



## ErnieS

Me? I'd be hanging a couple hundred pounds off the back of that thing, carried as low as possible.


----------



## BTS

I would get a walk behind mower, it would be a LOT safer.
Or you could get a cow, then the grass will even get fertilized


----------



## jhngardner367

Most tractors/zero-turns are not recommended to be operated at more than 40 deg. Both because of the roll-over danger,and the engine starving for oil.
If you look at the roadside,on a highway that has slopes,you'll see that a lot of them are either mowed part way,or not at all.


----------

